# Audi R10 TDI Ends Début Season Undefeated



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With a 1-2 victory in the finalé of the American Le Mans Series at Laguna Seca (California), AUDI AG yet again has written a piece of motorsport history: The Audi R10 TDI is the first Le Mans Prototype to remain unbeaten in its début season. The revolutionary diesel sportscar competed in eight races since the début in March, crossing the finish line eight times as the outright winner. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

This is probably one of the few manufacturers out there where I don't mind them winning year after year. Kudo's to Audi Sport for putting on another great show for 2006, especially with a new chassis and engine, eight starts (I think with a few with the R8 at the beginning) and all first place finishes.
Looking forward to next year again, along with new competition from Acura and Peugeot.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

Hopefully this will show IMSA that it's not the R10's diesel engine as to the reason why it's so dominant. Most of the other cars have only one good driver, less than solid pitwork, and can't recover from problems as well. However, this will suit those guys about as well as Cher being a Hawiian Tropic girl at Le Mans next year( OK, maybe less, seeing as that they're still gettin' a royal butt woopin', while Cher, though attracive, is 60! which do you think is worse?). But, I hope that this settles some of those issues( BTW, I know that Cher has little if anything to do with Audi's race program, but she (allegedly) owned a TT and for sure owned a Bentley Contenential( which is Audi A8 based) which she auctioned off for charity).

_Modified by chernaudi at 10:01 PM 10/22/2006_

_Modified by chernaudi at 10:09 PM 10/22/2006_


_Modified by chernaudi at 10:10 PM 10/22/2006_


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Bingo. Even though the R10 wasn't the fastest mid-season with all the adjustments by IMSA, strong driver, great team wor, good strategy, reliable car and engine, and a bit of luck along the way was enough for the R10 to go all the way to first. Other teams do have the speed but lack one of the other things.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

I'm just kinda surprised that no one commented on the Cher remarks. But the Audi stuff is true( about the R10, and Cher).


----------



## BlueSlug (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

cher = old, ugly
r10 = new, beautiful


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (BlueSlug)*

Knew that someone would eventually catch that! I don't agree about the Cher thing, but I agree with the R10. And now a serious question: which looks better, the R8, or R10, and (with the R8 running to '02 specs) would be faster/most likely to win?


_Modified by chernaudi at 8:01 PM 10/24/2006_


----------



## i be wood (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

i've heard rumors there's talk about banning the diesel r10 since it's an "unfair" advantage. just like they banned audis quattro in the wrc. kudos to audi, all hail deutschland. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (i be wood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i be wood* »_i've heard rumors there's talk about banning the diesel r10 since it's an "unfair" advantage. just like they banned audis quattro in the wrc. kudos to audi, all hail deutschland. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's just a rumor.Peugeot is joining with diesel this year, and you may see another major player go Ethanol very soon.


----------



## ferchooo (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Audi R10 TDI Ends Début Season Undefeated ([email protected])*

swwett


----------

